# Memcached and ezjail



## cgigeek (May 21, 2011)

Hi, have managed to run all in jails but memcached. I can start only one instance on 127.0.0.1 in one jail, on all the other jails it shows in sockstat but is not really running. Any tips for memcached and jails? (I have tried changing the ip memcached binds to, to no avail)


----------



## cgigeek (May 21, 2011)

Hmm actually I had the wrong port, is running, but the application requires the ip to be 127.0.0.1. Can I have multiple jails with this ip on 127.0.0.1?


----------

